# WD10EVCS Recommended 1TB Upgrade



## jamesweber (Oct 24, 2007)

I keep seeing alot of post about Hard Drives that are not the best solutions for a TiVo internal upgrade such as the WD10EACS (bad for S3's) so I thought I would post this so that some new commers do not mistakenly purchase inferior drives.

The Western Digital WD10EVCS is perfectly suited for upgrading your TiVo HD or TiVo Series 3. and can be found for about $112 at buy.com and other places.

I recently used it myself and it is working beautifully, it's quick, cool, and very quiet.

WinMFS 9.3 was used to do the upgrade and was super easy to use and took only a few minutes to complete.

You can download this program for free from mfslive.org and you will be thankful that you did the upgrade yourself especially if you have cable cards because WinMFS will transfer all of your settings including season passes and cable card info so you will not need a truck roll to get your cards up and running again. If you have the ability to connect 2 SATA drives to your computer you can even copy your recordings over.

WinMFS is a windows based program so you need no knowledge of Linux or writing code. It is so easy to use you need very little computer knowledge to complete the upgrade yourself. You simply plug in drive and choose which option you would like to go with...backup(tivo files and settings) or copy (tivo files, settings and recordings)

So save yourself alot of time, and hassle looking up every drive out in the market and go with the Western Digital AV-GP WD10EVCS. It is designed for 24/7 operation and is tuned for DVR use.

Happy Upgrading

TiVo S2 ST (retired)
TiVO S2 DT (retired)
TiVO HD (upgraded to 1 TB)
TiVO Series 3 (stock)


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

A visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread is in order. Even though it started out as an eSATA drive thread, it has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo including recommended hard drives and Section IV covers internal upgrades. Hardware and software information is time sensitive and bkdtv does a stellar job of keeping everything up to date on the first post.

Posting info, solutions, questions and answers on the sticky will avoid the "dueling threads" syndrome.


----------

